# Balisong animated GIF from the 1982 movie The Outsiders



## Stickgrappler (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been making animated GIFs of the Balisong Knife in Movies. Here is Emilio Estevez flipping the butterfly knife from the 1982 movie, The Outsiders:







3 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-outsiders.html


Also, there's a link on that page to the Kickstarter project to make a balisong documentary called Way of the Balisong.

If you can support the project financially that would be awesome. But if not, feel free to spread the word on it please!

Mabuhay ang Balisong!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 24, 2013)

Made GIFs already of:

Nice Dreams (1981) - features Guro Jeff Imada
Sharky's Machine (1981) - features Manong Dan Inosanto
City of Violence (2006)
Pacific Rim (2013) 

I have a list of movies offline, but off the top of my head (in no order) more GIFs coming from: 

Kick ***
The Big Brawl aka Battle Creek Brawl
Year of the Dragon
Falling Down 
Casino Royale (Daniel Craig version)
Full Contact (Chow Yun-fat movie)
Streets of Fire
Big Trouble in Little China
Face/Off
Elementary TV Series - a few episodes from Season 1 

some i didn't include and recall now:
Red Dawn (original version)
China Girl
The Punisher (2004) 
2 of Brendan Fraser The Mummy movies
Blood In, Blood Out
outlaw Brothers


loads more, don't recall now

but feel free to post the movies you all recall, I may or may not have them already on my evernote at home ... 


Thank you in advance


----------

